# rough pads on my pits paws.



## scrappyjoe20 (Apr 17, 2009)

The pads on my pitbull's paws are getting a lil rough and hard. I went to petsmart and didnt see anything that could help, what should i even be lookin for and where could i get it. Or is there any home remedys that could fix this. Thanks for your help


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

First thing to do is make sure your dog's paws' stay dry during the winter. Whenever he/she comes inside you want to make sure you dry them. 

You can try a moisturizing lotion, or some petroleum jelly - i'm sure others have some ideas too.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

My vet told me they are just getting used, and not to worry that they are like sandpaper one way. Were you told thats its not a good thing? Or do they just hurt lol

Just curious...


----------



## scrappyjoe20 (Apr 17, 2009)

ames said:


> Were you told thats its not a good thing? Or do they just hurt lol


they were look a lil cracked up ya know and sometimes when hes outside he looked he didnt wanna put alot of pressure on one of his back legs. he hasnt done that lately. and yes i did figure it wasnt a good and yea every now and them they did sctrach me like some sandpaper lol


----------



## n0zqh (Nov 1, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing. Yesterday morning my pit jumped up and put her paws on my shirtless belly and left some scratches on me.


----------

